# How to remove kerosene from clothes?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

How to you get kerosene (and the smell) out of clothes ---- jeans and a coat? My son spilled a little and I can't get the smell out.

Thanks,

Jenny
Frontier Freedom Online Magazine


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

Just hang them up and let them air out for a day or so. Youll never wash it out.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

You have to let it air out for several days.

It isn't safe to put into electric washer and dryer--the kerosene will float on the water and can catch fire.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks! I'll hang them out on the line and see if that helps. It's winter here with a foot of snow on the ground, but not too cold yet. No electricity here, so now electric washer and dryer.  

Thanks again,

Jenny
Frontier Freedom Online Magazine


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If hanging them out doesn't do it, you can rub Goop into the kerosene and let it sit a while, then wash it out. I get the smell off my hands that way, too - can't seem to fill a lamp or a kerosene heater without getting some on me!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

A match?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Goop and time!
I once found a can of deisal deoderizer in a semi IT WAS WONDERFULL STUF that worked! I used it for a long time till I forgot it in a semi.....
Ive never seen it anywhere else


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Kerosene is simply a light weight oil....it's not a volatile fuel like gasoline. Just wash the clothes like you would any clothes that have oil stains on them.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you don't have Goop, Dawn dish liquid is great for getting grease and oil out of clothes.

Many times, I've washed clothes after we were crawling in/around/under/over the Jeeps. Nothing's blown up yet...

But I'm sure there's hope. <EG>

Pony!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm not sure we have any Goop, but I do have Dawn, so I'll give that a try. My son also got into some other kind of smelly grease or something. He'll find anything liquid and smelly, then get it all over his clothes ---- and he's only 3  

Thanks again,

Jenny
*Frontier Freedom Online Magazine*


----------

